# Archie has gone to rainbow bridge



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Archie went to find Rosie & Poppy Thursday eve.
My heart is broken once again, he was a very special boy and very brave at the end. He went to sleep in my arms.
My single bed looks so empty now, i truly loved that little furball and iam devastated at losing him.
Run Free at the bridge my special boy. I will see you again one day :001_tt1:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Sharon I am really sorry to here Archie has passed away.
Sending you some Big Hugsxx
you will always cherish his memories and they will be kept in your heart till you meet up with all your lost ones again.

R.I.P Archie and have lots of Fun with Rosie and Poppy at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry, hugs.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So very sorry hun....thinking of you at this very sad time. 
R.I.P. Dearest Archie x


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Always sad when you lose a precious pet. Rip Dear Archie


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

so sorry for your loss 
run free at the bridge Archie


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry you lost your gorgeous boy. RIP handsome Archie.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So very sorry about your beautiful Archie. RIP little one.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Archie x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So very sorry to hear this Sharon....Archie was such a beautiful and much loved boy, Gone but never forgotten xxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry Sharon 


RIP Archie, sleep tight & sweet dreams xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry that you have lost your beautiful boy. Run free Archie x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so sorry to hear your sad news Sharon
RIP Archie, a beautiful boy, gone but never forgotten xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely kind words, it was the kindest thing for him really.
That kidney disease has taken our boy from us far too early, we loved him so very much and he was truly special...Handsome, Funny and a total sweetheart to love. x


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss xx Run free Archie and have fun chasing butterflies at the Bridge xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry, only just seen your post  hugs to you.

Run free at the bridge Archie, now is the time for you to be a guardian Angel and watch over your family from afar xxx


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your poor baby Archie. He was beautiful.
Run free Archie x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read about Archie 
Run free to the bridge gorgeous boy xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Made me cry :crying:

Archie was absolutely gorgeous and looks like my Bugsy 

May he RIP and be warm and safe wherever he is or travels too

So, so sorry for your loss hun

Biggest hugs

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost your beautiful Archie x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Aw no, RIP Archie  So sorry to hear this sad news xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sweet dreams beautiful Archie r.i.p.

so sorry sharon x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Sharon, I'm so so sorry to hear this heartbreaking news of Archie  my heart goes out to you and my thoughts are with you (((((hugs))))) xx

RIP Beautiful Archie, run free at the bridge xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

R I P Archie xxxxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh Sharon, I'm so sorry, I've only just seen this 
Looks like a lot happened when I was on holiday, but it's mostly very sad stories ...
RIP Archie :crying:


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your dear Archie....


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww thank you for your kind words everyone. x

This time last week he was here with me, I miss him terribly :001_wub:


----------

